# Can you believe this $hit ??



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/convicted-burglar-sues-homeowner-shot-222007613.html


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Certainly not the first time this has happened. The homeowner was in the wrong, in the view of most states, in that there was no threat to his person from the perp when he fired upon him. However, juries can be sympathetic towards homeowners caught in situations like this. Old English law had a code which basically said that criminals shall not profit from the actions of their torts. Sometimes we tend to forget this.

I shall reserve my own opinions on cases like this but will say that I am in agreement with that Old English law directive.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> Certainly not the first time this has happened. The homeowner was in the wrong, in the view of most states, in that there was no threat to his person from the perp when he fired upon him. However, juries can be sympathetic towards homeowners caught in situations like this. Old English law had a code which basically said that criminals shall not profit from the actions of their torts. Sometimes we tend to forget this.
> 
> I shall reserve my own opinions on cases like this but will say that I am in agreement with that Old English law directive.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

If the homeowner was a better shot, this would have never happened.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bobshouse said:


> If the homeowner was a better shot, this would have never happened.


+10


----------



## NRA_guy (Oct 5, 2012)

You have got to drag their sorry dead body back inside---or at least onto the porch. :anim_lol:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

NRA_guy said:


> You have got to drag their sorry dead body back inside---or at least onto the porch. :anim_lol:


Oh God no, don't even think of doing this. This is an "old wives tale" that will only result in serious legal trouble for someone who does it.


----------

